

Google ranks top ‘Torrent sites’  - noor420
http://startupmeme.com/google-ranks-top-torrent-sites/

======
stcredzero
TvTorrents does a lot to organize the chaos of bittorrents of TV shows.
There's only one torrent per episode for 'normal' reolution and another for
high-def. Episodes are organized into TV series. There are categories and
ratings as well.

If this sort of site was combined with an app that packaged this information
to users, you'd have Tivo-like functionality.

~~~
ashu
Try Miro.

------
ashleyw
I'm always glad when I hear thepiratebay isn't #1. Hate the owners and their
"we are invincible" attitudes.

Am I the only person? It always seems like they are seen as a modern day
Jesuses by a lot of people...

~~~
rms
Piratpartiet 2008!

------
noor420
[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=mininova.org%2C+thepirat...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=mininova.org%2C+thepiratebay.org%2C+isohunt.com%2C+torrentz.com&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

check out the regions, pretty cool.

And according to <http://twitter.com/mininova> , it says "Mininova in July:
35.6MM uniques, 105.2MM visits, 512.1MM pageviews. 7.6% increase compared to
June"

Thats some serious traffic.

------
ajkirwin
I think it's a little misleading, because whilst mininova is arguably the most
popular torrent site itself, thepiratebay's tracker is the most used.

